# "Big" troble with moboot and firmware



## FreeDooM (Jul 18, 2013)

Greetings!
If this question was early on this forum please forgive for double it, because my search gives no result.

Today wanted update my old CM7 for a new CM9, because last update was about 2 years ago. So I went to thematic forums and remind myself how to do this, i guided this and some of this

So I download palm drivers, then moboot 0.3.5, then ACMEInstaller3 and ACMEUninstaller and last CM9 (cm-9-20130714-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip )
Then,I uninstall old android with ACMEUninstaller (operation was succes) after I login In webOS and use Full erase.
After Install moboot and CM9, *BUT* I forget to add a Clockworckmod.zip in cminstall folder. So I use an ACMEUninstaller, but nothing happened, all uninstall process was very fast (about 2-5 sec, and table goes to reboot)
So I load in CM9, add clockworcmode.zip in cminstall directory, reboot in Recovery mode to use ACMEInstaller3 with Clockworckmode.
But again - nothing only 4menu was available . So I load webOS and use Secure Erase.
After reboot in moboot menu I was not able to load webOS.And I decide to use webOSDoctor (3.0.5) then check tablet and start to instal some files and stuck at 4% then touchpad reboot.
When table powered on moboot loaded again... I was surprised... when I use load webOS option - table goes in reboot and doctor don't answered, then I choose Recovery, doctor progress bar down to 1% and all starts over and over.
I decided to close doctor with task manager.
CM9 loads every 1 of 3 try's (when I choose load CyanogenMod)so I used it to update/renew files incminstall I was confuseed...
Then I uninstall from my PC palm/webdoctor/acme and install older or this same programs again, but it reinstalling wasn't helps.Older versions of moboot3.4/acme2/CM was useless.
I try to folow this instruction * (Factory condition restoration / Downgrade to webOS 3.0.0)*, after step 5) In that command prompt, run ( novacom boot mem:// < nova-installer-image-topaz.uImage )
When table start a reboot process it was failed, because of moboot that load after table powered.
So at this moment I have a working moboot without clockwockmod, and recover mode.

I don't know what to do, please help some advice. Iam in desper


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

You should probably stick with the most recent and updated Install guide. Did you happen to read this note?

*3)Note:*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] When using the acmeinstaller2/3, the Rom and Gapps files must begin with update-xxxx. If update- is not present the Rom and gapps may not install. You can add update- to the Rom & Gapps file names if it is missing.[/background]

 I noticed you didn't use gapps, are you sure you read my guide?


----------



## FreeDooM (Jul 18, 2013)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You should probably stick with the most recent and updated Install guide. Did you happen to read this note?
> 
> *3)Note:*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] When using the acmeinstaller2/3, the Rom and Gapps files must begin with update-xxxx. If update- is not present the Rom and gapps may not install. You can add update- to the Rom & Gapps file names if it is missing.[/background]
> 
> I noticed you didn't use gapps, are you sure you read my guide?


yes i forget about gapps at all. I didnt add it in cminstall folder on my tablet when i use acminstaller...
so what to do now? how erase all data and load webos again?\


----------



## FreeDooM (Jul 18, 2013)

ok, topic can be close.
it's all about that i inattentive fool.
I dont reneme install files in cminstall folder that i added on table, and because of it ACME dont work right.
now all ok, i have full functional moboot and newest CM9 with play market.

thx to 
* RolandDeschain79*

for his
* [ROM GUIDE] [04/18] How to install Jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Builds Edited 7/12/13*

and 
* xcd*

for his 
* Touchpad Toolkit - Android automated installer.*


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

FreeDooM said:


> ok, topic can be close.
> it's all about that i inattentive fool.
> I dont reneme install files in cminstall folder that i added on table, and because of it ACME dont work right.
> now all ok, i have full functional moboot and newest CM9 with play market.
> ...


Glad to hear you got it all working, you just needed the right info to get started







Time to enjoy all that Android goodness on your TouchPad! Don't forget to make a Nandroid backup and transfer it to your computer. If anything goes wrong in the future, you will be fully prepared


----------

